# [Overlay] Un seul overlay de lister. (Résolu)

## X-Guardian

Bonjour,

Désolé si cela a déjà été discuté, mais je n'ai pour le moment pas trouver d'infos à ce sujet.

Je cherche un overlay qui pourrait contenir des projets pour Xen (Xen, Xen-sources, libvirt, Virt-Manager, ...) un peu plus à jour que ceux de portage (pas de neuf depuis septembre, et en ~), afin de résoudre mes soucis avec libvirt, corrigés dans les versions supérieurs.

Je me suis donc mis à l'installation de layman.

```

emerge -av layman

layman --fetch

layman --list

```

Et je n'obtiens qu'une seule réponse :

```

# layman --list

* swegener                  [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://rsync.gentoo.steal...)

```

Y a-t-il d'autres manipulation à faire ? 

Layman est-il toujours d'actualité ?

Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à utiliser virt-manager pour interroger des hyperviseurs distants ?

Qui sera le gagnant du prochain pop-star-academy ?

@+,

Guile.

PS : Je suis en train de faire mes propres ebuild pour libvirt-0.4.0 et virt-manager-0.5.3, mais virt-manager a pas mal de dépendances, qui vont surement m'obliger à faire d'autres ebuilds, ...

Et comme il faut que je déploie mon ebuild de libvirt sur les serveurs ...Last edited by X-Guardian on Thu Jan 17, 2008 10:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

Tout bête: il te manque subversion, git etc... (C'est d'ailleurs dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de USE sur Layman pour ces supports)

Pour en avoir le coeur net met la variable nochek à yes dans /etc/layman/layman.conf  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Merci kwenspc ! C'est exactement çà  :Wink: 

Bon, compilation de git et subversion en cours.

@+,

Guile.

----------

## geekounet

```
% layman -L -k
```

pour tout lister  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Guardian

Re, 

Le pire, c'est que c'est très bien expliqué dans le wiki anglais ([urlhttp://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Overlays]ici[/url]), et que je l'ai "lu" (parcouru on va dire)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Additionally you will probably need to emerge "dev-util/subversion" and "dev-util/git", since otherwise layman will by default show only strictly checked rsync-overlays.
> 
> 

 

M'enfin ...

Bon, y a-t-il un moyen de rechercher un paquet sans installer tous les overlays ? (Je précise, je n'ai pas encore regardé pour, je vais y aller  :Wink: )

@+,

Guile.

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

http://gentoo.zapto.org/

Il te donne l'overlay à ajouter   :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Il y a aussi la commande 

```
update-eix-remote update 
```

qui te permet de connaitre tous les paquets dans les overlay et de faire des recherches avec eix.

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Merci titoucha !

Moi qui évite depuis pas mal de temps tout ce qui sort de l'officiel (Gentoo sur mon poste de travail et mes serveurs), je ne me suis jamais plongé dans tous ce qui tourne autour des overlays/eix/paladius ... 

Vais y faire un petit tour  :Wink: 

(Hop une machine virtuelle pour faire des tests :p)

Par contre, pour tout ce qui tourne autour de Xen ... on dirait que la communauté à presque abandonné le projet. (Depuis fin septembre ... coïncidence ? :/)

Mais en même temps comme certains de ces projets peuvent servir à KVM/QEMU, je suis surpris du désintéressement. (libvirt et consort)

* Xenman n'est disponible qu'en overlay en version 0.4.X alors que la version 0.6 est sortie le 05 Janvier 2007 ...

* Libvirt/virt-install/virt-manager sont disponibles via portage au mieux dans leurs versions du mois de septembre ... Seule Red-Hat et Fedora reste à jour (et vu que Red-Hat veut se séparer de Xen ...)

Par contre, QEMU est bien supporté, les versions sont à jour pour stable et ~.

La paravirtualisation est quand même appréciable, et avoir des softs de virtualisation/gestion des machines virtuelles, est aujourd'hui le nerf de guerre dans ce domaine pour les sociétés privées ... 

Tant pis, je verrais dans quelques mois s'il faut que je passe mes serveurs de Xen à KVM/QEMU.

En attendant, trouver pourquoi je n'arrive pas à établir une liaison entre virt-manager, et les hyperviseurs distants (et les logs qui restent relativement peu bavard à ce sujet ...)

(Je me suis fais mes propres ebuild pour les dernières versions de libvirt (rien à modifier au niveau des dépendances) et virt-manager (rajouter cyrus-sasl en dépendance), mais cela ne corrige pas mon problème :/)

@+,

Guile.

----------

## kwenspc

On s'écarte du post initial mais depuis le rachat de Xen par Citrix le projet Xen est globalement foireux. Il est toujours bloqué à la version 2.6.16 du kernel, Red Hat a jusqu à maintenant porté Xen sur les versions supérieures de Linux mais ça les gonfles. Et y a de quoi...

Et en effet KVM/Qemu est plus qu'une alternative à Xen: 

- KVM est intégré un kernel linux 

- Qemu n'a plus ses preuves à faire

- Qemu est incomparablement plus souple que Xen

- Très bien maintenu

- etc ...

amha le couple KVM/Qemu est LA solution intéressante actuellement dans ce domaine.

----------

## Mickael

Question : KVM/Qemu est un virtualisateur comme virtualbox ou bien un paravirtualisateur. Est-ce que, avec ce couple, les OS sont en parallèles ou pas (comme avec XEN)? --> on dirait que non ==> Peut-on alors comparer JVM/QEMU à XEN?

----------

## kwenspc

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Question : KVM/Qemu est un virtualisateur comme virtualbox ou bien un paravirtualisateur. Est-ce que, avec ce couple, les OS sont en parallèles ou pas (comme avec XEN)? --> on dirait que non ==> Peut-on alors comparer JVM/QEMU à XEN?

 

Au début KVM ne faisait que de la virtualisation via les technologies hardware dans les CPU (VT chez Intel et je-sais-pas-quoi chez AMD). C'est resté dans les mémoires (la mienne la première) mais en fait KVM fait aussi paravirtualiseur si on le souhaite, à ce qu'il semble http://kerneltrap.org/node/7545 et depuis plus d'1 an.

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Mickael -> C'est pour cela que je préfère Xen ...

La situation qui s'en est suivit après le rachat par Citrix de XenSources est assez amusante ...

Xen est pour le moment en GPL, et tant que Citrix ne change pas d'avis, il le restera.

Même si comme on le voit pour le moment, la communauté doit se débrouiller pour le faire avancer et créer des systèmes de virtualisation.

Rien n'empêche son fork, mais on préfère l'abandonner ... On perd la seule virtualisation de type-1 (native) que possède le libre. 

kwenspc -> Pour le moment, la solution KVM/QEMU m'enbête :

- Devoir passer par un overlay ... donc non officiel (ce qui n'enlève pas sa qualité, ce n'est pas ceci que je juge ici ... heu oui, j'ai du démasquer Xen pour l'installer)

- KVM a besoin de QEMU, et QEMU a besoin de GCC 3 ... Bon, si je passe mes serveurs en hardened, je devrais de toute façon utiliser GCC 3 ... Mais je suis en GCC 4 là.

- KVM fait appel aux technologies des processeurs INTEL et AMD, qui aujourd'hui ne sont pas super/supra performante voir buggués.

- Pour du  GNU/Linux, *BSD, les noyaux et modules patchés existent déjà, et tournent très bien. 

- Pour KVM/QEMU, je vois (et j'insiste, je ne me suis pas beaucoup documenté dessus) qu'ils utilisent des fichiers images. 

Avec Xen, j'utilise des volumes logiques, ce qui me permet d'avoir une bonne souplesse et de bons I/O 

(Pour faire une migration, c'est plus compliqué que de déplacer une image, mais c'est un choix ...)

- Xen n'a plus à faire ses preuves en tant qu'hyperviseur  :Wink: 

Pour moi QEMU et KVM sont un choix sur l'avenir ... là où on envisage des solutions de virtualisations de type 1 directement intégrées dans le matériel ... 

J'ai encore du mal à voir QEMU/KVM en utilisation serveur avec de multiples instances ... mais je ne demande qu'à voir ...

@+,

Guile.

EDIT : Effectivement KVM permet aussi de faire de la virtualisation de type 1, dixit wikipedia.

Vais chercher de la doc dessus pour mettre çà en place.

QEMU un jour copain/copain avec GCC 4 ? (Pour la version 1.0 ?)

----------

## geekounet

 *X-Guardian wrote:*   

> - KVM a besoin de QEMU, et QEMU a besoin de GCC 3 ... Bon, si je passe mes serveurs en hardened, je devrais de toute façon utiliser GCC 3 ... Mais je suis en GCC 4 là.

 

Ya que app-emulation/qemu-softmmu (émulation soft du proc, donc pas utile si on émule que du Intel sur un proc qui supporte le VT) qui a besoin de GCC3, et ce n'est pas une dépendance obligatoire de KVM (faut le use qemu), et ya un use gcc4 pour kvm qui y applique des patchs pour que ça compile avec GCC4, donc plus du tout de dépendance sur GCC 3 du coup  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *X-Guardian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kwenspc -> Pour le moment, la solution KVM/QEMU m'enbête :
> 
> - Devoir passer par un overlay ... donc non officiel (ce qui n'enlève pas sa qualité, ce n'est pas ceci que je juge ici ... heu oui, j'ai du démasquer Xen pour l'installer)
> ...

 

Euh KVM est intégré au noyau depuis le 2.6.20 il me semble. 

 *X-Guardian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - KVM a besoin de QEMU, et QEMU a besoin de GCC 3 ... Bon, si je passe mes serveurs en hardened, je devrais de toute façon utiliser GCC 3 ... Mais je suis en GCC 4 là.
> 
> 

 

Aucun soucis les SLOT sous Gentoo sont là pour ça  :Very Happy: 

 *X-Guardian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - KVM fait appel aux technologies des processeurs INTEL et AMD, qui aujourd'hui ne sont pas super/supra performante voir buggués.
> 
> 

 

Cf mon post précédent , KVM semble supporter aussi la paravirtualisation, mais c'est vrai mieux vaut tester. 

 *X-Guardian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Pour du  GNU/Linux, *BSD, les noyaux et modules patchés existent déjà, et tournent très bien. 
> 
> 

 

Oui mais: limité en évolution. Pour le moment Xen n'a toujours pas bougé du 2.6.16... C'est Red-Hat qui fait les adaptations sur les nouvelles versions du noyau. Btw, ça demande une modif de l'hôte virtualisé. Ce qu'on ne veut pas forcément (mais c'est vrai auquel cas faut le matos)

 *X-Guardian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Pour KVM/QEMU, je vois (et j'insiste, je ne me suis pas beaucoup documenté dessus) qu'ils utilisent des fichiers images. 
> 
> Avec Xen, j'utilise des volumes logiques, ce qui me permet d'avoir une bonne souplesse et de bons I/O 
> ...

 

Sur ce point en effet, j'en sais pas plus. Mais le nouveau format d'image Qeum semble très souple auquel cas cette remarque ne serait plus tellement valable. À voir cependant...

 *X-Guardian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Xen n'a plus à faire ses preuves en tant qu'hyperviseur 
> 
> 

 

Certes, mais travaillant avec depuis plus d'un an je commence de plus en plus à me confronter à ses limites (problème de migration noyau, lourdeur de mise en place etc...). KVM semble combler ces problèmes.

 *X-Guardian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour moi QEMU et KVM sont un choix sur l'avenir ... là où on envisage des solutions de virtualisations de type 1 directement intégrées dans le matériel ... 
> 
> J'ai encore du mal à voir QEMU/KVM en utilisation serveur avec de multiples instances ... mais je ne demande qu'à voir ...
> ...

 

Je me place aussi sur l'avenir. Actuellement je me vois pas passer nos servs de prod sous Xen vers KVM. Mais ça va arriver.

Puisqu'on en parle: http://linuxfr.org/2008/01/12/23557.html

----------

## X-Guardian

Re,

Tiens, 2 trucs marrant pour envoyer l'hyperviseur Xen ad-patre :

- Faire une erreur dans le fichier de configuration de l'invité, et mettre plus de mémoire que le système ne possède.

Normalement l'hyperviseur a de la mémoire de réserver pour lui, et il devrait ressortir une erreur au lancement de l'invité.

Que nenni,  le serveur est devenue presque inutilisable, j'ai du le rebooter pour calmer le jeu. (Bon, j'avais pas envie de redescendre jusqu'à la salle serveur, et il rendait ma connexion ssh inutilisable)

- Compiler l'hyperviseur avec le support PAE, mais pas les invités (Je voulais voir si le flag PAE me permettait de sortir d'un bug => + de 4Go de mémoire, le système refuse de booter si j'enclenche le support hvm des processeurs, kernel panic)

Xen est devenue fou, les images se sont mis en erreur, l'une d'elle n'arrêtait pas d'être lancé par l'hyperviseur (Trois fois la même instance, avec le même nom, la même IP, ... bonjour les dégâts :p)

J'ai mis près d'une demie-heure pour arrêter correctement les domaines et calmer xend. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Euh KVM est intégré au noyau depuis le 2.6.20 il me semble. 
> 
> 

 

OK, je croyais qu'il fallait EN PLUS installé des outils de l'overlay KVM par dessus (Bon, faut que je trouve des tutos/docs plus à jour)

Pour le reste aussi, et voir ce qu'ils entendent par "paravirtualisation limitée" dans wikipedia

@+,

Guile.

Edit : Bon, faut installer tout de même KVM de l'overlay pour les outils ... Et comme il vaut mieux aussi QEMU pour les images ... et que je ne vois pas comment ne pas installer qemu-softmmu (Je ne vois pas de flag pour cela)

Marre :p

----------

